# Amplificador de 1 watio de salida



## ronald48661 (Jun 12, 2007)

en la universidad me mandaron a realizar el siguiente circuito y la verdad es que no estudio electronica pero veo una materia parecida y nos mandan hacer diseños. 

Me queda una semana pa entregarlo y la verdad no tengo idea de como hacerlo. 

Este es el diseño: 

Diseñar un amplificador de 1 watio de salida, que contenga los siguientes dispositivos electrónicos: 

1. Que sea alimentado por una batería de 9 voltios o una batería tipo automóvil de 12 voltios 

2. Utilizando 5 transistores o los que requiera para este diseño 

3. 2 altavoz de 8 Ω cada una 

4. Resistencias, condensadores, potenciómetros de acuerdo a su diseño 

5. Diodos de silicio, diodos zener 

Si me podrian ayudar hacer este diseño, es decir los planos de conexion y los implementos de cuanto o las caracteristicas de los que utilizaron, porq ya me tocaria a mi armarlo. 

Si la bateria es de 9voltios mejor. 

Gracias espero su respuesta.


----------



## rampa (Jun 12, 2007)

fijate si te sirve este, sino en la misma pagina hay varios mas:

http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/esquema197.html

Suerte.


----------



## ronald48661 (Jun 13, 2007)

Gracias, pero lo unico malo q observo q acoto la persona fue q no sabe con exactitud de cuantos watios es l salida q tiene el amplificador despues de modificar el diseño.
Y lo otros q aparecen no me sirven porq me pideiron q tenga una salida de 1 watio y hay el minimo es de 10 creo q fue el q vi.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jun 13, 2007)

-Ese diseño es de apenas 3 w. Los transistores finales puedes sustituirlos perfectamente por sendos bc327/bc337, y con ello obtendrás a 4,5 V una potencia de 500mw aproximados. Saludos.


----------



## Courage_faces (Jun 22, 2007)

ronald48661 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias, pero lo unico malo q observo q acoto la persona fue q no sabe con exactitud de cuantos watios es l salida q tiene el amplificador despues de modificar el diseño.
> Y lo otros q aparecen no me sirven porq me pideiron q tenga una salida de 1 watio y hay el minimo es de 10 creo q fue el q vi.




es nesesario que sea transistorizado..¿?
si no pueder montar un amp con circuito inegrado...
aki te dejo este..


http://www.electronica.ro/audio/AN7112.shtml

Saludos


----------

